# overclocking an amd sempron 2500



## abhishek_sharma (Feb 28, 2006)

can a amd64 sempron 2500+ on an asus k8v-mx mobo be overclocked. can the mobo also be overclocked?? if yes give a few links to resopurces or some tips...

next the mobo can have upto 64mb shared gfx, i have a 512 mb ram, as well as a geforce4 mx 4000 128 mb dedicated  gfx card which i used earlier. i wanted to knw whether the onboard gfx will offer better performance than the dedicated card?


----------



## ragsbava (Mar 1, 2006)

ya abhishek a dedicated gfx is better option than the onboard one


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

check it out at www.guru3d.com/forums.u have to register it.it has a mind blowing thread(sticky) on overclocking AMD processors.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 3, 2006)

i tried it on A gigabyte mobo , only to crash my friend's system, later i had to cl;ear cmos to make it working again.

While oc ing a low model like 2500 which is for budget pcs, youre takin a huge risk. Overclock by just reading the mobo manual or asus website


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 3, 2006)

when i tried to change the agp voltage to 1.6v frm 1.5v then the system didnt boot up, so i had to clear my mobos cmos...
but i have changed the clock freq of the cpu a bit higher and no probs yet


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 3, 2006)

check out the tuts section....i guess a tuts on overclocking CPU already there...


----------



## darklord (Mar 5, 2006)

> can a amd64 sempron 2500+ on an asus k8v-mx mobo be overclocked. can the mobo also be overclocked?? if yes give a few links to resopurces or some tips...


Yes you definately can overclock AMD Sempron 2500+ but for doing so,you need a good OC friendly board like Asus K8N series,DFI LP NF3,MSI K8N series....
You have mentioned that you have Asus K8V-MX motherboard,which has onboard grafix and motherboards based on onboard grafix are not exactly suitable or recommended for overclocking.   



> While oc ing a low model like 2500 which is for budget pcs, youre takin a huge risk. Overclock by just reading the mobo manual or asus website


Well even though the Sempron is a value processor,it is based on the 90nm fab tech of AMD and has E6 stepping,AMD cleverly locked Vcore and Multiplier adjustments for this CPU hence it cant be overclocked on a value board.These CPUs are known to overclock insanely given a perfect platform.So value CPUs dont exactly translate into bad overclockers.
No Motherboard manufacturer gives you a detailed guide or instructions to overclocking in the motherboard manual.  



> when i tried to change the agp voltage to 1.6v frm 1.5v then the system didnt boot up, so i had to clear my mobos cmos...
> but i have changed the clock freq of the cpu a bit higher and no probs yet


You dont need to up the AGP voltage at all while overclocking your system..lol
may be you were looking for Vcore but you wont find it as its locked for the Sempron series till 3000+ models.


----------

